# Official: September/October COTM Vote Thread



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok guys the time is here to vote! Let us know who our COTM should be for September and October! Remember you can click the members name for a full view of their mods and more pictures of their ride!


*Mridge43*









*Beachernaut*









*Sunline Fan*









*terrym*









*BullittGT849*









*kevjam79*









*zidane*









*cruzer27*









*JustBoostin*









*Mixer*


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Come on guys keep the votes coming!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Voted. Looks like cruzer27 will most likely wrap this one up.

Betcha can't guess who I voted for....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hard to beat a well done body kit.  There were several that I really liked.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah it was a tough batch of Cruzes, but I agree with Mike, thats a very well-done lip kit. Not to mention the design isn't too wild, but well-shaped and aggressive. Nice Cruze.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I liked all these Cruzes!!!! Excellent job, crew. LaForge, out.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah! I knew nothing about this. I should look around the site more. I guess I'll bribe one of my photographic friends and enter the next one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So did "Nobody" vote? :1poke:


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

some really nice cars!


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Voted no contest imho


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

There should be hundreds of votes heres members, come on! Share your love!

7200 members.. and not even 40 votes? :question:


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like cruzer took a landslide victory.

Congrats!


----------

